# whats wrong with my pickup?



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I will get it up 65mph and she will start shaking like nobodies business. when i press the brakes it shakes even worse until i get to about 25mph or so.

now i would never drive 65 with the 4x4 on but, it acts like its stuck in 4x4. only the rear wheels are spinning though.

I checked for mud, and the vehicle was aligned not too long ago. It started to happen a couple nights ago when i had it in 4 for and extended amount of time.

only happens at highway speed, 25-40 it is fine

help me out.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Check to see if there is snow or ice on the insides of your wheels.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

yep went over all the basics. i am going to give it a through check tonight though


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Sounds like a tire it out of balance. Could be from ice and snow. Could have trown a wheel weight.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sounds like cud in the inside wheel - or something wrapped around the driveshaft.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

joshua.jeffreys said:


> Check to see if there is snow or ice on the insides of your wheels.


My thoughts!

Throw her in the shop over night thaw it out then try it!


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Definatally a wheel out of balance, anything from mud to losing a wheel weight. Could also try rotating your tires. Check you air pressure.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks guys, i think i am going to take it in and pressure wash the crap out of it tonight. hopefully it helps.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Norm70 said:


> thanks guys, i think i am going to take it in and pressure wash the crap out of it tonight. hopefully it helps.


Good plan! Make sure you get the inside of the wheels! It can also be in your suspension.

I am betting getting it melted off will solve your problem!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Even though it sounds like a wheel balance issue.. It seems too coincidental with the 4WD being used.

Front u joints possibly?

What kind of pickup? Year?

Have you tried putting it back into 4wd to see if its better or worse?
Can you feel the vibaration in the steering wheel? Is it shaking?



> It can also be in your suspension


Unlikely.. Vibration is usually caused by rotating parts going out of balance.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> Even though it sounds like a wheel balance issue.. It seems too coincidental with the 4WD being used.
> 
> Front u joints possibly?
> 
> ...


Could also have snow/ ice on your drive shafts. I have that right now, vibrating to beat.... just looked and it has ice on there! Check that also.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

could very well be the u joint. 97 f150


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Norm70 said:


> I will get it up 65mph and she will start shaking like nobodies business. when i press the brakes it shakes even worse until i get to about 25mph or so.
> 
> now i would never drive 65 with the 4x4 on but, it acts like its stuck in 4x4. only the rear wheels are spinning though.
> 
> ...


I would bet money on a muffler belt rubbing on something


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Im joking about the muffler belt. Im not that dumb


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

a wheel out of balance couldnt make it shake like that. prbably a u joint.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

If it is a 97 F150 some have had a problem with the brake rotors 
rusting in the cooling fins and they collapse thus causing shaking 
in the front if it gets worse when brakes applied then i would look to 
this. If the above ideas dont help.

Irish


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

found out. its the passengers side rear wheel bearing. Thought it was the whole rear end, but i got lucky. I felt under it after driving around the block and about burnt my hand off. well at least i know.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

sounds like a tire might be coming apart on the inside. i had a tire that the steel belts seperated in and it did the same thing.


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

i've had the same tire problem before. it was my front left tire.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> Im joking about the muffler belt. Im not that dumb


well i had a 20 year old kid who grew up on a farm ask me to change the spark plugs in his powerstroke cuz he couldnt figure it out, my pickup did that the other day and i had loose lug nuts but that was becuase i put the hub caps on first and so the lug nuts didnt get on all the way and this is on a mid 92 f150 so you mite know what i mean, that happened to me one time earlier so thats why i suspected that but the first time someone did it as a sick prank cuz the tires were on for a year and one day every lug nut on the pickup was loose, whoever did it is lucky i didnt catch em


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

I think hes right, sounds like the bands in a tire are broke. I have a buddy that has a 01 powerstroke and he has always had a terrible time with front wheel bearings in that thing. He was about a mile from his house one night coming home from work and every stud on the front left sheerd off and the wheel fell off. I dont know if its just his luck or the truck.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds like a combination of warped rotors and imbalanced tires.


----------

